# SoCalcross Happy Hour tour - Jenson USA, Riverside



## jchristopher (Sep 12, 2002)

Join us as we welcome SoCalCross and their Happy Hour tour to kick off the 2013/14 cyclocross season.

We'll begin with a group ride through nearby Sycamore Canyon Park, so bring your bike* and helmet. Then it's back to Jenson USA for skill building, 'cross Q&A, and burgers from the grill.

EVENT SCHEDULE:
5:00PM Rider check in opens
5:30PM CX 101 What is cyclocross?
6:00PM CX ride departs a mix if ride and skills practice.
7:30PM Happy Hour BBQ at Jenson USA... SoCalCross season schedule-preseason events, CX training tips, and more!

Cyclocross is the fastest growing segment of bicycle racing, a great workout, and so much fun. See you there.

* cross bike not required, please join us with whatever bike you have. If you don't have a cyclocross (CX) bike, mountain bikes are fine or CX rental bikes available from Jamis Bikes!
Reserve yours first come, first serve email your bike size to: dot AT socalcross DOT org.

Jenson USA
1615 Eastridge Avenue
Riverside, CA
92507


----------

